# How is the size on the Dakine Cross-X gloves?



## junqneto (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

Is anybody here using the Dakine Cross-X gloves? How is the size compared to other gloves?

I actually have a Fox Sidewinder size L and fit me very well. I need new gloves as my Fox is almost gone by now, so does anybody here already tried both to compare the sizes?

Any opinion on these gloves? Are they really good for trail riding?

Thanks!


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice looking gloves, but mine fell apart after 1 season.

But that happens to all my gloves.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Great gloves. I usually wear a medium but had to go with a large.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Agreed with both. I wear a small in most and while the Cross X small fit, it was tighter than most small gloves I wear. I could still wear it, but it was never my favorite due to it being a little too tight.

Also did not last as long as other gloves I have used. Mine lasted less than a year and started showing wear after a few months.


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Wear after a few months better than having mashed palms...comfy and protective gloves i would expect to change them frequently unless you fancy welders gloves


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have a big hand but I've got longish bony fingers so it's size L for me both 661 and Dakine Cross-X and Dakine being the one that fits like a glove. It seems 661 is designed for shorter and fatter fingers while Dakine does it better for my kind.


----------



## junqneto (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! :thumbsup: 

I will have a try and order the size L, as my actual Fox.

Cheers!


----------



## lorenz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm interested in Cross-X gloves (impressed with the quality of their backpacks) and I have to order them on-line. According to the Dakine sizing chart I'm between size M and L, but I have pretty long fingers (say 22cm from the top of my index to the base of the palm). What do you think? L should fit?

Thank you


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

22cm? That's gigantic hands. There's no way you can use an M. I'm using L (very good fit) and from the top of my index finger 22cm is way down my wrist.


----------



## lorenz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rinseflow, you're right! I borrowed a ruler from a colleague and I measured the distance you can see in the pic... it's something less than 20.5cm, not 22 as I measured this morning... probably I was still sleeping


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Measured that way the L size glove is 22cm in length top to bottom. Don't know if it's stretched or shrunk in all the use it's seen. Middle finger of the glove is 8.5 to 9cm. These Dakines in L are roughly the same size as 661 Taylor Skinz2 in XL just a bit tighter fit all over. Maybe this helps?

_edit: measured some more gloves._


----------



## the evil bunny (Sep 6, 2008)

lorenz0, you could measure a pair of old gloves and compare them to the measures given by rinseflow.


----------



## lorenz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

the evil bunny said:


> lorenz0, you could measure a pair of old gloves and compare them to the measures given by rinseflow.


It's what I' ve done  
My last gloves were XL Axo with similar measures of the L Cross-X (21.5 cm of total length and 8.5 cm for the index fingers) and they fit... like gloves! They seemed a tight fit at first but after a couple of rides they became the best fitting gloves ever. So I think I'll go with the L Dakines. Than you very much rinseflow for the hints, you were really helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

No biggie.  

I hate to buy wrong size gloves myself. Done it too many times.


----------

